# New to HDR



## vne5 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey all,
I'm brand new to photography (only 1 month) without using any "auto" settings. Remarkable how much fun it is when you actually learn how to use a camera! Anyway, I live in Beijing and shot a hallway from an apartment building. Would love some feedback on my HDR.




33463 by vne5 on Photography Forum



Thanks.


----------



## Rick50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Good start. Nice composition. Tell us about the HDR. How many shots & what processing?


----------



## vne5 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks! 7 shots with a GH4 (+3/-3 one stop apart) and Manual mode. I used Photomatix Pro to compile and make slight adjustments. After, imported into Lightroom 5 for shadows and a few other slight adjustments (didn't make any notes on the adjustments just went by my eye). Guess I need to start taking notes.

Thanks for taking to time to have a look. I really appreciate it.


----------



## CaboWabo (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks pretty good for the first one not over done looks like your on the right track


----------



## vne5 (Mar 9, 2015)

CaboWabo said:


> Looks pretty good for the first one not over done looks like your on the right track



Thanks for having a look and the critique.


----------



## vvcarpio (Mar 9, 2015)

It took me a long time to achieve some semblance of realism in my HDR renders. This one is just very, very pleasing to look at. I say keep up the good work.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 9, 2015)

This is the sort of HDR I like.    Restraint is a difficult thing, but it's worth learning.   You're already doing well.


----------



## vne5 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks you all. I really like the "weird" and "strange" overdone look on some things but I want to learn how to take full control of HDR before I start into the crazy stuff. Once again, I really appreciate the comments.


----------



## annamaria (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks pretty good to me for the first HDR.


----------



## agp (Apr 25, 2015)

Composition aside, I think this is a good HDR for a first timer. You get the augmented dynamic range, slightly fuzzy/soft feel, but without the "unevenly burnt toast" look most people have when they first start out.


----------

